# Food Safety News - 07/03/2022 WHO chiefs discuss local food safety issues



## daveomak.fs (Jul 3, 2022)

WHO chiefs discuss local food safety issues​By News Desk on Jul 03, 2022 12:03 am
Regional World Health Organization (WHO) leaders used World Food Safety Day to highlight topics important in their countries. Takeshi Kasai, WHO regional director for the Western Pacific, said traditional markets are a key part of the food system. “They play an important economic, cultural and social role in the Asia Pacific region and are a source... Continue Reading

Is Reddit the new CDC and FDA? Is it the Tara?​By Bill Marler on Jul 02, 2022 08:37 pm
OPINION Who supplied the Tara and what is the likely contaminate or toxin is causing the illnesses? What say you FDA, Daily Harvest and Revive? Over the last week, I have spoke to and been retained by over 160 people linked to the consumption of Daily Harvest products – specifically, the French Lentil + Leek... Continue Reading

CDC says ice cream is implicated in deadly outbreak of Listeria infections​By News Desk on Jul 02, 2022 08:21 pm
State and federal officials say ice cream is behind a deadly outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections that has affected people in 10 states. “As a result of this investigation, Big Olaf Creamery in Sarasota, FL, is voluntarily contacting retail locations to recommend against selling their ice cream products. Consumers who have Big Olaf Creamery brand... Continue Reading

Canadian agency posts recall of king oyster mushrooms because of Listeria​By Coral Beach on Jul 02, 2022 01:41 pm
Kam Ding Investment Ltd. is recalling King Oyster Mushrooms sold under the TWA Fungi brand because of possible contamination with Listeria monocytogenes. The recall comes after the Canadian Food Inspection Agency tested a sample of the mushrooms and found the pathogen. The agency is recommending that consumers and businesses do not use, sell, serve, or... Continue Reading


----------

